# Help with Mushroom Casserole Recipe



## Michelemarie (Aug 1, 2007)

The help I need is: I need the recipe! I saw a recipe for a mushroom casserole - 3 packages of mushrooms, 1 cup heavy whipping cream, cheddar cheese, bread crumbs - I have all the ingredients but no recipe! Can anyone help?


----------



## Mel! (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello Michelemarie

I am just guessing with the following.
I would leave the mushrooms whole, put them in the caserole dish.
Melt some butter, in a pot. 
Stir in a little white flour and a sprinkling of salt.
Stirr in a cup of milk.
Heat gently and stirr constantly until sauce thickens.
Take of heat, and stirr in a handful of grated cheddar cheese. 
For extra flavor, stir in a teaspoon of sugar and a teaspoon of vinegar.
Stirr in some dried herbs if u have them. Or serve with fresh ones, on the side, when serving.
Add the sauce to the mushrooms. 
Put in oven, until u consider it cooked. 
Gently toast the bread crumbs, under the grill.
When u take the casserole out of the oven, sprinkle the bread crumbs over it. Serve with freshly grated black pepper.

Mel


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2007)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> The help I need is: I need the recipe! I saw a recipe for a mushroom casserole - 3 packages of mushrooms, 1 cup heavy whipping cream, cheddar cheese, bread crumbs - I have all the ingredients but no recipe! Can anyone help?


Michelle, I do something similar, just doesn't have the cheese or bread crumbs, which I think if added and then put in a casserole might work if you don't find the exact one you're looking for.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/creamed-mushrooms-recipe-idea-31249.html

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 1, 2007)

I can't wait to hear some of the answers - it sounds great Michelemarie!  I wish I had a recipe for you though.


----------



## Michelemarie (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you Mel and Kadesma! I do remember this recipe called for sautéing the mushrooms first and then something about putting them in a casserole and mixing in cheese and pouring the cream on top – I really am curious as to how it would turn out.  The funny thing is that I cannot remember for the life of me where I saw that recipe!


----------



## *amy* (Aug 1, 2007)

How about...

Mushroom Casserole


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 2, 2007)

I would saute them first in butter or good olive oil and season them gently
till done and then take them out and make my rue with the left over fat and add milk a little at a time till as thick as you want it and reseason and take some bread crunbs and a little butter and whirl in a food prosser till they are coated and then mix in your cheese and cover your dish and bake @ 350*F till top is golden and bubbly.. check your seasonings befor u bake


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 2, 2007)

Dave, that sounds good!  A friend of mine made what he called Creamed Mushrooms.  Sauteed soem chopped shallots, added a variety of sliced wild mushrooms.  Seasoned wit with salt, pepper, and fresh thyme. Deglazed the pan with cognac, added heavy cream, and reduced it until really thick.  I think if you added cheese, it would thicken even more.  Hope you find one that works!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you all for some great recipes! Like I told my friend, I was making this partly out of curiousity – it said to pour the cream over the sautéed shrooms then top with cheese then bread crumbs – I just can’t remember the other ingredients. It sounds so similar to the recipe Amy posted- I am not sure about the eggs though.  Thank you all so much – I may just wing it and do a little of what you all said and see what happens!


----------



## Michelemarie (Aug 2, 2007)

I found it! Silly me – of  course, it was in a cookbook I was thumbing through – the only thing I have read (besides DC) for recipes in ages. I was wrong, not breadcrumbs but stuffing mix – however Constance pm’d me a great recipe too – so now between all the suggestions and this recipe – who knows how I will prepare the mushrooms. Here is the recipe from “Best of the Best from Mississippi Cookbook” – a gift from a wonderful friend. I used some of my own wording so, hopefully, I will not get in trouble:
 
Fresh Mushroom Casserole
 
24 ounces of sliced shrooms
1 stick butter
1-1/2 cups seasoned stuffing mix
2 cups shredded cheese
½ cup half and half
 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Saute shrooms in butter.
Add stuffing mix. Place in greased 9x13 pan.
Add cheese and half and half on top.
Bake for 20 minutes.


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 3, 2007)

Dave Hutchins said:
			
		

> I would saute them first in butter or good olive oil


 
Ditto!

Also, am I crazy or does anyone else think it kinda screams for Swiss, rather than cheddar?


----------



## Michelemarie (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes, swiss does sound good - although I love cheese of any kind!!! Thanks for the help!


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 4, 2007)

At work, we make a mushroom gratinee as an appetizer.  I think we use parmesan cheese, but swiss, or asiago would work.


----------



## QSis (Aug 4, 2007)

Sounds fantastic, MM!  I might add a splash of white wine, since I love that flavor with mushrooms and butter!

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 4, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> Sounds fantastic, MM!  I might add a splash of white wine, since I love that flavor with mushrooms and butter!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lee



Continuing in that vein... I think it would be super to saute them in butter/olive oil and dry vermouth!


----------



## Michelemarie (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you, everyone, for your help!  I made the mushrooms last night and followed the recipe exactly.  It was absolutely delicious! Next time I will not use such a large pan (recipe called for 9x13) and I would cook it less (recipe called for 30 minutes at 350 degrees F).  I would definitely experience with different cheeses.  I imagine you could use bread crumbs instead of stuffing mix – it tasted like bread crumbs to me – not too much, just enough – scrumptious!


----------



## notjustamom (Aug 25, 2007)

That recipe sound so good!  I wonder how they'd be with gruyere cheese?  

I once made a cream sauce for sauteed morelles with whipping cream, it was delicious.


----------

